# SMART CARD READER - USB TYPE, VFP App



## ctky (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, is there anyone here who has experience in linking VFP application to a USB smart card reader?

I have a smart card reader and once the card is inserted into the card reader, I have to click on a button on the VFP app to activate the reading of the card. Can someone give me some help on how I could create an app whereby the program will know by itself that a card has been inserted and then start reading the card? 

Tq and if you need further info please let me know.

CTKY


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi ctky,

What USB smart card reader do you have? Mine cost about $35.

I have a digital concepts smart card reader, and when I insert the smart card from my digital camera, it automatically brings up an app to select what to do which I select store digital photos onto hard disk or something like that - i.e. there is no separate VFP app involved as it is programming into the smart card reader to recognize over a dozen or so various smart cards and trigger the selection of what to do.

From the sound of it, your smart card reader is not capable on its own to know what to do, and clicking on the VFP app may be the only thing you will be able to do, unless you get a more capable one.

-- Tom


----------

